
Urine-soaked eggs a spring taste treat in China city - rishabhd
https://mobile.reuters.com/article/idUSLNE82S01P20120329
======
ak39
I don't mind this cultural practice. Mildly amusing and that's what makes this
world fascinating to visit. What I do mind about Chinese (and East Asian)
culinary culture is the insatiable demand for rhino horn. That's gotta stop.

------
new_guy
How does something like this evolve to start with? I'm out of water, so I'll
pee on it instead?

